# الهندسة الصناعية في الجزائر



## سيف حسام (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الهندسة الصناعية في الجزائر تطلب المزيد من الدعم ودلك بالتعريف بها بصفة اكبر واوسع خاصة على مستوى النواحي الاكاديمية (كل جامعات الجزائر ليس فقط في باتنة والعاصمة) وكدا النواحي العملية (الشركات الكبرى.المؤسسات الوطنية..)
 ودلك لاهمية ما يقدمه المهندس الصناعي الجزائري من خدمات في جميع الشركات(خاصة البترولية) بما يملكه من قدرات وخبرات في المجال التقني والاداري معا.. يتبع...........


----------

